# TURKEY ?'s



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Talked to two division biologists and both said the numbers of birds are so low, to the point our state has been trading blue grouse to other states for turkeys! One said once the 11 toms in his area were gone that was it. Both recommended to the division that the hunt should be shut down. Why would the division not heed the advise of their own people?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe in an area or two they might be low, but up in the North end of the state they are doing VERY well. I'm seeing birds where they have never been before.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dollar bills !!!!!!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

gus said:


> Talked to two division biologists and both said the numbers of birds are so low, to the point our state has been trading blue grouse to other states for turkeys! One said once the 11 toms in his area were gone that was it. Both recommended to the division that the hunt should be shut down. Why would the division not heed the advise of their own people?


5 lousy posts and already a troll! Or are you just bitter?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> gus said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to two division biologists and both said the numbers of birds are so low, to the point our state has been trading blue grouse to other states for turkeys! One said once the 11 toms in his area were gone that was it. Both recommended to the division that the hunt should be shut down. Why would the division not heed the advise of their own people?
> ...


Just 11 in his whole area, at 9 this morning there were 26 in the pasture behind the inlaws in OK. Did I mention I already have my plane ticket bought?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:? Whatever...


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Did I miss something? I know last years winter was extremely hard on the birds in the southern part of the state. Last year I turned in my tag an and kept my points and I just applied for a point this year. I am just wondering if anyone else in the southeast part of the state is seeing the same thing the biologists are telling me.


----------



## gus (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey BPturkey, I just got what you meant about my post. Sorry I don't have 774 posts like you do. I am not stuck in front of my computer bashing others posts all day. So my response would be, kiss my ass!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

haha gus i think youre blind or you are just another arm chair hunter. the birds are around. they are doing VERY well through out the entire state. maybe theres 1 or 2 canyons in the area that you are looking at that dont have turkeys in them, but thats about it. if the populations were as bad as you say they are, there would not be a general season hunt for them this year. something i have learned, just because someone (biologists, officers, employees) from the DWR said something, doesnt mean its true.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As far as the South East turkey hunt I believe that I read on the DOW site that they transplanted some turkeys down onto Elk Ridge because of the winter kill a year ago. So Gus may of ran into the same biologist that is working on the project to get them going again. I do have to agree that there are a lot of turkeys out there and if you are hunting them this year that you just need to get out and find them. But there may be isolated problems in some areas.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gus said:


> Hey BPturkey, I just got what you meant about my post. Sorry I don't have 774 posts like you do. I am not stuck in front of my computer bashing others posts all day. So my response would be, kiss my ass!


Sorry you don't have enough posts yet for folks to kiss your ass. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I know that I've seen more this your than any other. In the central area.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Yeah--Gus sounds like he doesn't know what he's talking about. "nobody shoot any Turkeys, because there are only like 11 in the whole SE part of the state". There is more than one canyon that holds birds ya know. He's probably some 12 year old kid who heard something at school and thought it would be fun to discourage others from shooting one of these 11 birds. Dork!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, be nice to ol Gus. He's just a passionate hunter like you and me. But, like anyone else can be tethered to something they heard from someone else. I know the turkeys in the south and southeast have had a rough time, but they are a rugged hearty bird. They'll bounce back really quick.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in the SE unit and while up scouting for locations to hunt bears on the Manti I ran into more turkeys and heard more turkey then ever before, of course I have never seen or heard one in the area I was in so....
But I have actually seen a ton this year all over the SE unit. Like someone else said maybe it was just in that one area where they are hurting.


----------

